# New Website Launched - Critique Appreciated



## Jayce (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi, everyone!  After a few weeks of development, I got my new website launched this week.  You comments, suggestions, and critique is much appreciated.

http://www.michaeljayce.com

Thanks!
Mike


----------

